# Important question- dry or wet?



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

So, is tonight dry or not?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> So, is tonight dry or not?


I bet you haven't been wet in years. :eyebrows:
















...As you live in UAE, where it doesn't rain.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

QOFE said:


> So, is tonight dry or not?


I was just wondering the same...

Dry... after 6:00pm... apparently


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

notdave said:


> I was just wondering the same...
> 
> Dry... after 6:00pm... apparently


Thanks! You got the local terminology correct. 

 Why do I feel the urge to have a drink when it's a dry night?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

QOFE said:


> Thanks! You got the local terminology correct.
> 
> Why do I feel the urge to have a drink when it's a dry night?


On a serious note, how come you didn't stock up last night? In the UK i never had an alcohol cabinet, here i have tonnes of booze as a just in case.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The booze cupboard is full. The wine cooler is screaming empty.
I want to go to the bar.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

notdave said:


> I was just wondering the same...
> 
> Dry... after 6:00pm... apparently


I was told that the dry spell in Abu Dhabi ends tonight at 5.30, I only know this because i went for a beer at 4.30 yesterday only to be informed that the bar was shutting at 5pm as the dry day had just been brought forward. Was this true? I have no idea.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> I was told that the dry spell in Abu Dhabi ends tonight at 5.30, I only know this because i went for a beer at 4.30 yesterday only to be informed that the bar was shutting at 5pm as the dry day had just been brought forward. Was this true? I have no idea.


Hmm... me either... 

I best try to go for an early one today, just for <ahem> research purposes


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

iggles said:


> On a serious note, how come you didn't stock up last night? In the UK i never had an alcohol cabinet, here i have tonnes of booze as a just in case.


Having lived in Ireland for a few years, nothing quite prepares you for the blind panic buying before Good Friday! It's like the locusts crawl from wherever they hide and pick the supermarkets clean of every loaf of bread and bottle of booze... even the grand marnier and creme de menthe vanishes.

This followed by the zombies wandering around on Saturday morning awaiting the reopening of the pubs... (I say Saturday morning, I mean midnight on Friday, so the zombies start appearing about about 9:30pm).

In the meantime... Where the hell does *all* that booze go??!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

notdave said:


> In the meantime... Where the hell does *all* that booze go??!!












Oh and here too, the iggles he doesn't want you to see....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Oh and here too, the iggles he doesn't want you to see....



Rascal

you cant kill that which has no life - sadly i think none of you will get this reference.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Rascal
> 
> you cant kill that which has no life - sadly i think none of you will get this reference.


An insult to a gamer that keeps killing you on-line and is probably a loser in real life.

Well as i don't play silly computer games unlike someone I could mention.....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> An insult to a gamer that keeps killing you on-line and is probably a loser in real life.
> 
> Well as i don't play silly computer games unlike someone I could mention.....


scary how much you look like him though. 

Anyway, so no booze for tonight and tomorrow. 

Good job I have two bottles of vodka and RUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> scary how much you look like him though.
> 
> Anyway, so no booze for tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> Good job I have two bottles of vodka and RUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just spoken to Rock Bottom Abu Dhabi, they open at 8pm tonight.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Just went to book a restaurant and informed that it's dry tonight.


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

May have to pack a hip flask... just in case 

Nothing like a bit of confusion. Then again... isn't Rock Bottom a bit, erm... different? Or is the one in AD a "respectable establishment"?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

notdave said:


> May have to pack a hip flask... just in case
> 
> Nothing like a bit of confusion. Then again... isn't Rock Bottom a bit, erm... different? Or is the one in AD a "respectable establishment"?


I asked the receptionist as there's a couple of bars there, 8pm tonight in AD, easily different in other Emirates though.

The sheer panic!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

My impression is that AD is abit more relaxed that Dubai when it comes to things like this.

Am i correct?


----------



## JonInDubai (Jul 16, 2015)

Dubai is definitely dry tonight.

That's why I'm on the couch doing nothing!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do you all need alcohol to have a good time??


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Do you all need alcohol to have a good time??



Yessh ossifer :eyebrows:


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Do you all need alcohol to have a good time??


Alcohol may be man's worst enemy, but the bible says love your enemy


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Most AD bars are opening at 7.30 tonight (I did the research)....


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> Do you all need alcohol to have a good time??


It's all very sad.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

SirReg said:


> It's all very sad.


Condescending, judgmental strangers?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

This is a forum for giving local information to those that can't be arsed to pick up a phone.....

So a community service announcement if you will.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> This is a forum for giving local information to those that can't be arsed to pick up a phone.....
> 
> So a community service announcement if you will.


Community service, indeed. The hotels are thanking us for reducing the amount of panicked phone calls to them....


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> Do you all need alcohol to have a good time??


Buy us all a few drinks and we'll tell you..


----------

